# I'm starting my weight loss adventure



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm sticking to my weight loss goals this time! I need to get this weight off not only for me but for my kids as well. I'm going to start using a diet journal to track my progress and start off by detoxing too............

Kelli


----------



## kymountainman (Jan 21, 2004)

Welcome to the adventure! I recently started back on mine-for the last time.
I joined here about a month ago and it sure has made a very big difference in my life-not just weight lost, but all areas-I felt good about starting back, then little by little-baby steps ha ha-I'm changing my lifestyle and fell better everyday. One very good thing I've done is start drinking water-it flushes u out and fills u up at the same time ha ha-so don't forget that-

Glad to have another one in the same boat-good luck on your adventure!!


----------



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

Awwwwwww thanks sweetie!

Kelli


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey, Kelli, Welcome! Good for you.  Let us know how we can help.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

water doesnt flush you out, and to much can harm you.

if you are [or believe you are] full of toxins, the human body is amazing, if you start feeding it and exersizing it right, it will "flush" itself.


----------



## farmgirlmama (May 8, 2006)

I will join you HANLONFIVE!!....I have weight from my last baby (I lost  the baby though) and a hospitalization (hemmorage and bedrest) to lose...I have lost 6 so far...I do:

Veggies,Meats/fish/chicken ect.,Fruits,Eggs,Raw Milk/a little cheese/cottage cheese,Little butter/olive oil 
I eat HUGE salads before or as lunch and dinner. 

and NO sugar/goodies/soda/fake foods
very little products with flour (euqivelent of 2 slices of bread per week)

That's great you are journaling..I do too. When I quit eating sugar I get a headache for about a week so just a warning on that one. But then the addiction is stopped and it makes things easier!
I am also excercising-running and weights

I know you can do it!!! 
Jennifer


----------



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks Jennifer! There's plenty of room Jennifer! If you need to chat, use yahoo messenger to get ahold of me Also, thanks Numb for the advice I'll take heart


I've been keeping up with my diet journal. It really brings things into perspective when you actually "see" what's going into your body 

Now if I can get rid of this sinus headache, I can actually start exercising LOL

beannachtai,

Kelli


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

sometimes walking will relieve that headache-or stretches-or just meds 

good luck on your journey


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I"ve started again, too -- our church had a huge yard sale last weekend, and I spent three whole days outside in the hot sun, on my feet most of the time, and drinking gatorade the first two days (before I wised up). My ankles and wrists swelled up really bad -- I had to take my watch off. I hadn't weighed myself in weeks, so the next morning I got on the scales and about died of shock -- I've gained twenty pounds since last fall. OUCH! So I'm back on low-carb, whether Grandma (who does most of the cooking) likes it or not, and I've already lost eight pounds in the last week (of course some of that was water weight -- my watch fits my wrist again). I'm weighing myself every morning, and keeping a chart of it, and making sure food portions are either totally no carb or much smaller than before, and have put DD on the same diet (she's 26, autistic, and gets very little exercise -- she doesn't need to eat like a logger). 

And now I'm off to get some exercise, working in the garden!

Kathleen


----------

